# Congo Pics of our backyard species



## ktwilliams_28 (Aug 1, 2007)

It's been a long time since I've been on the board. We are now living in the interior of Congo. I thought I would share my pics from our find last night. If any one is familiar with old world frogs chime in please. The translucent tree frog is a reed frog I think. Other than that I really don't know.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you know what kind of snake that is? 

Looks similar to a Burmese or rock python...

What a cool backyard to have


----------



## ktwilliams_28 (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it is a rock python. We don't have burmese around here. My hesitation is that it acts a lot like a ball python. But all the locals say it is going to get huge meaning it is probably a rock python.


----------



## susanbetts (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow, looks beautiful, it sure is a rock python.


----------

